# Cycling with the ache?



## Blue Hills (27 Aug 2020)

I stress that I'm not talking pain or injury, rather the nice ache you get in your legs the day after a challenging ride.

I tend to associate it with my muscles, such as they are, strengthening or repairing themselves.

Is it best to wait a day until this subsides?

I stress that I don't NEED to ride - I don't commute and nor do I wake every day facing stage of Le Tour.

Nor do I care anything for so called training regimes - I am not a racer.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2020)

I used to like a shortish 'leg spinner' ride after a tough day. Steady start until the malic (?) acid disapates, then up the tempo a bit.


----------



## Moodyman (27 Aug 2020)

Muscle use causes small tears in the tissue. Hence the mild pain the day after. They will heal 36-48 hours after exertion, but you can reduce this period by stretching and gentle riding. Gentle exercise stimulates the blood flow and gets nutrients to the muscles to aid recovery.

So, ride if you want and rest if you don't.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Aug 2020)

Eat at least 30g of protein after a ride with such aches. To push the legs into more muscle repair rather than loss.


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2020)

DOMS
https://www.bicycling.com/training/a20005623/kick-your-doms-for-good


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Aug 2020)

The gentle exercise day after is supposed to promote repair through increased blood flow to the damaged muscle.


----------



## si_c (27 Aug 2020)

I like going out for a gentle spin the day after a harder/longer ride - I find it helps the muscles loosen up. Not too worried about any training effect or anything, I just find it a pleasant thing to do.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> DOMS
> https://www.bicycling.com/training/a20005623/kick-your-doms-for-good


thanks - I'll skip the cross-training though.
and any other exercise.


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> thanks - I'll skip the cross-training though.
> and any other exercise.


Don’t forget weight bearing is also crucial for bone density, important in older adults


----------



## si_c (27 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Don’t forget weight bearing is also crucial for bone density, important in older adults


Ouch. Brutal.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Don’t forget weight bearing is also crucial for bone density, important in older adults


if by that you mean weight training vickster, sod that as well.
I feel lucky to have discovered cycling - no desire to do anything else, gym work, body shaping etc.


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I stress that I'm not talking pain or injury, rather the nice ache you get in your legs the day after a challenging ride.
> 
> I tend to associate it with my muscles, such as they are, strengthening or repairing themselves.
> 
> ...





I don’t know what age you are.I find at my age 79 I do not ride on consecutive days but alternate days.

I ride 15 to 40 miles and find this suits me


----------



## wafter (27 Aug 2020)

I like a very low intensity mooch the day after a big one; meaning heart rate zone 0 or 1 and putting in as absolutely little effort as possible into peddling. 

The Polar software for my GPS unit makes a big thing of recovery time; which reduces after a recovery ride has been recorded. I like to think that the increased movement and bloodflow has to be good for recovery and on the odd occasion think I've staved off even worse DOMS on subsequent days with a recovery ride; however have no objective proof so it might all be bollocks


----------



## vickster (27 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> if by that you mean weight training vickster, sod that as well.
> I feel lucky to have discovered cycling - no desire to do anything else, gym work, body shaping etc.


Nope, just weight bearing exercise...ie walking, jogging...unlike cycling which is nwb


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2020)

After squatting 280kg, it takes a bit more than a lot of cycling to make my legs ache.

My arriss, on the other hand...


----------



## xzenonuk (29 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I stress that I'm not talking pain or injury, rather the nice ache you get in your legs the day after a challenging ride.
> 
> I tend to associate it with my muscles, such as they are, strengthening or repairing themselves.
> 
> ...



if i thrash my muscles i leave them a day or 3 sometimes 4 depending how sore they are the next day, if not sore enough i will go out again like has been mentioned it is just knackered tears on muscle fibres and they grow back stronger 

some times lift weights as well, used to knacker leg muscles with bike then while they recovered i would do the arms,shoulders etc and repeat


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Nope, just weight bearing exercise...ie walking, jogging...unlike cycling which is nwb


no to jogging.
weight bearing in that it can bugger your knees. Never seen anyone who really looks like they enjoy it.
I no longer drive so walk or cycle everywhere when not on public transport.
Everything about exercise "regimes" or planning or training is a total turn-off.
Am happy with the cycling.


----------



## vickster (30 Aug 2020)

Walking is WB exercise so all good.


----------

